# Greetings from Massachusetts!



## exile29 (Jul 7, 2021)

Howdy!

I'm a first time Audi owner!
I was locked down and depressed. My wife and I are lucky to be able to work remotely, but we both have management positions at the same firm. Different departments but we deal with the same internal people. :?

I needed a way to get out in the shed or garage, and away from work. Wife has no hobbies, all work. :roll:

I'd never restored a salvage vehicle ever before in my life and the Commonwealth of Massachusetts isn't really "salvage vehicle" friendly, but I managed to pass my Salvage Inspection (url=https://www.mass.gov/info-details/salvage-inspections) on the second run (after leaving it at a paint shop for a couple months), register my car days after, and roll on the weekend.

67300 original miles. It appears to have been well kept but I'm replacing the bushings, timing belt gang, filters, and AC condenser (previous owner may have wiped out a shrub). :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

